

Do Corporate Wikis Suck? - eastsidegringo
http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2007/10/01/Wiki-In-The-Workplace.aspx
How some different companies have used wikis.  The big question Dovetail asks is whether these wikis should be completely public and who should be able to edit them.  Wikis are probably better for a startup from my experience
======
ivankirigin
I received an email the other day when I made a page for our group to fill in
contact information like cell numbers, where someone wanted me to edit their
info.

My only thought was "do you know how wikis work?".

Also, the link from our intranet page to the wiki is titled "Wiki Blog". I'm
amazed the person who wrote that title, who must know _something_ about the
intertubes to be editing the page, could think a wiki is a blog. sigh.

